# Crock pot broken, I think - help with ribs



## legend_018 (Oct 24, 2007)

ok - I had put the ribs on a high for a little while and than turned it down to lo. but than I noticed it wasn't working. that was around 2:30/3:00pm. The ribs which are soaking in bbq sauce are definetely not done. I turned it back to high and it seems to be working. I'm not too sure these ribs will be done come 5/6pm. Any ideas on how to cook pork ribs that have been sitting in the crock pot all day.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2007)

Well - high should definitely help but you can always switch everything out to an oven-proof pan, cover with foil, and finish in the oven.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 24, 2007)

I would do as kitchenelf suggested.


----------

